# Clearance sale including ex demo a Rocket Evo...



## Sofmonk (Jul 25, 2013)

Clearance sale at Speakeasy, carnaby street, London.

List of all the ex demo equipments can be found here http://coffeesmiths.co.uk/2014/01/coffee-making-equipment-clearance-sale/

Climpson and sons will also be onsite with their range of beans...

Might be worth a visit if you're nearby ☺


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Cheers - might try and get down tomorrow after work.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Jeebsy if they still have any of the 2 cup hario V60's stupid cheap any chance you could grab me one?


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

This is why I hate living in the middle of nowhere


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

You're still closer to it than me though I imagine.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Charliej said:


> You're still closer to it than me though I imagine.


Possibly but just as well I'd probably have the bashed rocket. Wouldn't mind the glass handle chemex and the scales though.


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

I would be really interested in the ex demo Rocket, but there is no way I can get there due to a family funeral.

Never-mind, it's saved me a few quid I guess.


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Jeebsy, I know its a bloomin nerve to ask, but just a thought, if you do go in - would you by any chance be prepared to check out the Ex-dem Rocket and I could potentially pay over the







if all seems good?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Charliej said:


> Jeebsy if they still have any of the 2 cup hario V60's stupid cheap any chance you could grab me one?


Will do, i won't be down till about 5 though. Presume plastic 2 cup for best price?



Wobin19 said:


> Jeebsy, I know its a bloomin nerve to ask, but just a thought, if you do go in - would you by any chance be prepared to check out the Ex-dem Rocket and I could potentially pay over the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you want checked?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah plastic would be fine or any other material if a nice one is available for silly money. Transparent would be my 1st choice if plastic is the only option but if a huge difference between that and white get the cheapest lol.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

As long as it's not fragile i'm happy to post!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I leave it up to your judgement on that issue then, I need to get myself one at some time so I have a pour over method for when the demo Hausgrind arrives with me


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks Jeebs, really I just hope to find out if its in reasonable nick and what the price is, thats all I can reasonably ask for.

I am pretty sure it will be in fine working order, so to be honest not a lot to check. I am hoping it's had relatively low use with perhaps a bit of training and demos, but no idea how long for and also if its been serviced and if there is any warrantee at all. If you could just say it looks to be in good condition relative to the price, then I can make a quick decision. I can ask a couple of questions over the phone prior to making any payment. It might be that its gone anyhow at 5 ish.

If you are agreeable I will drop you a pm? I wish I could just get there myself, but its just not possible. Cheers.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Yeah PM me your number and I'll text you, might be better if time is a consideration


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Charliej said:


> I leave it up to your judgement on that issue then, I need to get myself one at some time so I have a pour over method for when the demo Hausgrind arrives with me


I've got an infrequently used 01 you could borrow for a bit if necessary but will see what they've got tomorrow


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Nothing was particularly cheap, 4 quid for plastic v60, Chemex was 35 and its 39 on has bean, 45 for small espro press. Nothing to warrant as impulse buy. Wobin had a flutter though!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

OK cheers for looking anyway Jeebsy.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

2x Evo v2, one needs a valve replaced, the other has a bent chassis which the guy said is an easy fix if you can be bothered stripping it. 500 each.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> 2x Evo v2, one needs a valve replaced, the other has a bent chassis which the guy said is an easy fix if you can be bothered stripping it. 500 each.


Someone got a bargain then.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Still there when I left, was tempted by the one with the valve though as that sounded an easy fix


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Still there when I left, was tempted by the one with the valve though as that sounded an easy fix


Going back for it


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Two machine jeebsy ........


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I can't see him keeping it I bet he'll fix and sell.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Charliej said:


> I can't see him keeping it I bet he'll fix and sell.


Really . I hadnt thought of that at all..

..


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Alternatively I'd swap him for the Sage lol


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Gone unfortunately. Would have fixed+sold. Even getting a wholly new steam assembly could have turned a tidy profit.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I hate it when that happens, done it too many times thinking I'll go back and get that later and it's gone, so now when I see something I want that's a real bargain and I can afford it I buy it on the spot .


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

If I could've afford it and got there I would've taken both machines. Just as well I can't drive at the moment I think I'd've been hung drawn and quartered with three machines, until I explained the profit I could've made.


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> Nothing was particularly cheap, 4 quid for plastic v60, Chemex was 35 and its 39 on has bean, 45 for small espro press. Nothing to warrant as impulse buy. Wobin had a flutter though!


Was there soon after 2.00 and already busy. Agree with jeebsy, not much for impulse buyers. Plenty of drip, chemex, syphon stuff and kettles with a few quid off. Picked up the last aeropress metal filter and 500g Climpsons Ethiopian to try as a change from my usual espresso blends.

Place kept filling up down there so headed upstairs for a superb flat white instead


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Nothing was particularly cheap, 4 quid for plastic v60, Chemex was 35 and its 39 on has bean, 45 for small espro press. Nothing to warrant as impulse buy. Wobin had a flutter though!


Yep, big thanks to Jeebsy for securing this for me, I am very excited! I have been looking for a Rocket Evo V2 for some time, well chuffed. Just got to get the arrangements sorted now to go and get it. Once I get hold of it and feel comfortable with it, the Cherub will be advertised for sale on the forum. It was a bit of a flutter I admit, but they seem to be well respected, so felt it was worth the punt. Wooopeee!


----------



## Sofmonk (Jul 25, 2013)

Nice, £500 for a Rocket Evo is a bargain! Glad you managed to get hold of one. Jeebsy, I managed to get there around 3ish and bought the last Hario v60 drip decanter for £17.50.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Sofmonk said:


> Nice, £500 for a Rocket Evo is a bargain! Glad you managed to get hold of one. Jeebsy, I managed to get there around 3ish and bought the last Hario v60 drip decanter for £17.50.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Wow £500 for a Rocket! Well done, I'm sure you'll have great fun playing around with that


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Great stuff Wobin!

Was that the bent chassis one?

Would think it is a straight forward fix.

Nice one Jeebsy for keeping the forum updated too!


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks Glenn, the one I got was a tad more at 900 quid and was neither the bent chassis one or the one that needed a new valve. It was an ex demo one in good nic and working order. Even so, it seemed a lot more affordable than a new one at £1400! My new road bike turned up today too, so maxed out on new toys now!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Oh, OT but you'll have to post about your road bike too


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Is it the v2 Rocket Wobin? Lets see a picture.....


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

I will get one up when I get it. Its currently at Jeebsy's after he lugged it around London and on the tube for me - Top bloke!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Do you know if its V1 or V2?

I bet Jeebsy giving a thorough test for you


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Sofmonk said:


> Nice, £500 for a Rocket Evo is a bargain! Glad you managed to get hold of one. Jeebsy, I managed to get there around 3ish and bought the last Hario v60 drip decanter for £17.50.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Unfortunately by the time I got back the two damaged ones were gone - Wobin got the working ex-demo machine.



Daren said:


> Is it the v2 Rocket Wobin? Lets see a picture.....



View attachment 5356




Wobin19 said:


> I will get one up when I get it. Its currently at Jeebsy's after he lugged it around London and on the tube for me - Top bloke!


The guy in Speakeasy asked if i wanted a hand getting it to the car - he looked at my like I was mental when I said it was coming on the tube!



Daren said:


> Do you know if its V1 or V2?
> 
> I bet Jeebsy giving a thorough test for you


Don't tempt me!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jeebsy you are at top man.....


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Go on.... See what your missing... Try it Jeebs - we won't tell him


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Congrats Wobin on your new Rocket







..Good too see one of these go to the forum

Also really great to see how Jeebs helped out with the acquisition.... top chap:good:


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Jeebsy great work and at least you won't have to go to the gym for a fortnight now


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Wow, nice one Jeebsy that's one hell of a load to be ferrying around by hand on the tube. That's going above and beyond the call of duty.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

kikapu said:


> Jeebsy great work and at least you won't have to go to the gym for a fortnight now


I was in the gym this morning, had a tennis league match at 12pm (beat the guy 6-4 6-0 and he pumped me the last time we played in the league) then brought Wobin's machine home on the tube.

Had a home made curry and a couple of beers for dinner with a bit of ice cream now, feels well deserved!



Charliej said:


> Wow, nice one Jeebsy that's one hell of a load to be ferrying around by hand on the tube. That's going above and beyond the call of duty.


Would have been a shame if Wobin missed such a nice upgrade because he couldn't get through on Friday. The machine can sit in mine til he's able to collect it.


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Daren said:


> Go on.... See what your missing... Try it Jeebs - we won't tell him


Jeebsy, absolutely of course, please be my guest if your back is recovered enough to get it off the floor again! Thanks for the pic, that looks great. That looks very awkward, I honestly don't know how you did it! Good job you played your game of tennis before!









Cheers, Cheers, Cheers!


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> (beat the guy 6-4 6-0 and he pumped me the last time we played in the league)


Not sure thats in the rules mate!!









Fair play to you though that's what s great about this forum


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

kikapu said:


> Not sure thats in the rules mate!!


It was painful but over with quickly thankfully....


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

I have not been able to collect the Rocket from Jeebsy as yet, but have just been told that the machine has only been used for four or five sessions at exhibitions / demonstrations. Sounds good&#8230;


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Are you in contact with Speakeasy? Got your post today - much appreciated


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

i love this forum, great job jeebsy, your kindess will come back to you


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Are you in contact with Speakeasy? Got your post today - much appreciated


Great, glad it arrived ok. I sent Speakeasy some questions about the history on the Thursday before the sale and heard back from them on Monday by which time the punt had been taken. I had also asked about delivery at that time. I daren't tell you what they said after your superhuman efforts:waiting:


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Wobin19 said:


> I daren't tell you what they said after your superhuman efforts:waiting:


Haha, go on......


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Well, they said they would happily arrange a courier to deliver, but by that time (Monday), you had already collected it on the Saturday. I guess the email may have come from a different location or something like that. Just a shame that they didn't offer up a delivery at the time as it would have saved us (and by that I mean you!) a heap of time and effort and potentially a bad back. Anyhow, all good. Cheers!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Yeah, the guy at the time seemed keen to get it out the shop ASAP. No biggie though1


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Congrats Wobin, and another pat on the back from me Jeebsy, gives a real sense of community to this place when people do other members big favours like this.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Wobin was just round to pick up his Rocket - really nice guy and at least pretended to enjoy the Sweetshop shot we had. Hope you get many great coffees out your Cellini!


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Top bloke Jeebsy is. I honestly enjoyed the sweetshop espresso, weird but pretty good in those expert hands!

I have unpacked the Rocket but not fired it up yet as the missus insisted we went out this afternoon. The suspense is killing me.! Here is a pic as you can see its immaculate. Without Jeebsy this would not have happened.


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

I have seen a post where you can nominate people who have done something outstanding to help out a fellow coffee geek. A worthy nomination here for sure! Anyone know if this is still going? Cheers Jeebsy. I carried the machine from his flat to my car which is about 10 metres and I was struggling. How the heck he took it on the tube I don't know!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jeebsy - To be said in my best Begbie trainspotting accent ....

TAWWWWWWWWWP MAN!


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Wobin19 said:


> Top bloke Jeebsy is. I honestly enjoyed the sweetshop espresso, weird but pretty good in those expert hands!
> 
> I have unpacked the Rocket but not fired it up yet as the missus insisted we went out this afternoon. The suspense is killing me.! Here is a pic as you can see its immaculate. Without Jeebsy this would not have happened.
> 
> View attachment 5518


Nice machine man! Did they not have the vertically mounted version?

Props to Jeebsy for helping you out, a legend indeed!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Awesome machine, top man Jeebsy!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Love it!

Jeebsy - I've got a 3 piece suite I need moving to the other side of London. Any chance of you taking it on the tube for me?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Ah Wobin, you should have called in a favour. Coffee is way more important than real life...

Please don't tell me you went shopping!


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Well I tried but was promptly told the points had run out and needed replenishing! Had a quick go last night and got great results with no effort so pretty chuffed.


----------

